# Gun writer Stephen A. Camp has died



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Slightly off-topic but still relevant to this forum.

It has been reported on several other forums that Stephen A. Camp has died. He was a well-published gunwriter, an active member of many of the larger gun-related Internet forums, and also had his own website, http://www.hipowersandhandguns.com/ .

I've never read an article of his that I didn't enjoy, and I usually learned something along the way, too. I've had a quote from one of his articles as my signature line for quite a while now, as it resonates with me, as did much of his writing.

Best, Mr. Camp


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

So sorry to hear this. Rest in peace.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks DJ I hadn't heard that. I think I have read just about every article on his site. Lot of great and practical information. Seemed like a great guy. Definantely a loss to the community.

T


----------

